# Allowed References?



## Bengineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Questions regarding the allowed references for the ME exam:

1. Where can you find specifics on what you can and can't bring to the exam?

2. Do 11 x 17" charts have to be in a binder? I have some that are laminated.

3. Can any of the reference material have hand writing on them? I have some notes scribbled in my MERM.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jm_arduino (Jan 3, 2010)

You need to check with your local state PE board. In Texas, your notes must be bound and cannot be in pencil. I used a copier for my hand written notes. Handwritten notes in the MERM must be in pen! I did not bring any oversized charts to the exam. A psych chart was provided with the test.

Here is a link to the Texas Board PE exam info for those who may be interested:

Texas Board PE Exam Info


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 4, 2010)

In California, I had a 3-ring binder with a few note sheets in it. I also had my 11x17 psych chart in it. Also, jm's points about notes and ink were consistent with the California rules.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 5, 2010)

The standard NCEES rules say:

For Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) and Principles and Practice of Survey-ing (PS) exams: These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasten-ers that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Examinees may tab reference books before the exam with Post-itTM type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed.

When I took the exam, I saw people who had whole dollies filled with crates of bound (3-ring) material.

My suggestion:

I had one folder with photocopied tables (thermo, psyc) that you can refer to quickly. Use sticky notes for this purpose. A notebook with worked solutions. For back-up, I had all my textbooks that I tabbed the heck out of.

States may adopt these guidelines or more or less restrictive rules. CO used these rules explicitly. You should get a letter from your Registrations board that explains what they are going to do. CO confirmed that they use the NCEES rules on their website.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 6, 2010)

In CA that you can write in pencil in all material that you bring. I think in other states that they don't allow pencil mark in all materials.

Better ask your state board before you start to review and prepare your PE exam.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

chaocl said:


> In CA that you can write in pencil in all material that you bring. I think in other states that they don't allow pencil mark in all materials.
> Better ask your state board before you start to review and prepare your PE exam.


chaocl,

Are you sure about that? When I took the exam in 2007, that was specifically a no-no. The concern is that the proctors wouldn't know if those pencil marks were there before you took the test, or if you wrote in your MERM during the test. They are very concerned about exam security.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 6, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > In CA that you can write in pencil in all material that you bring. I think in other states that they don't allow pencil mark in all materials.
> ...


I took in Oct, 2009 with my pencil notes in the binder.

My personal experience is only in CA....as I said ...better check with your board CLEARLY before you prepare for the exam.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 7, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > In CA that you can write in pencil in all material that you bring. I think in other states that they don't allow pencil mark in all materials.
> ...


And they would be sure if the marks were in ink?


----------



## chaocl (Jan 7, 2010)

Mabe CO and CA have different rule on that!


----------



## chaocl (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe CO and CA have different rule on that!


----------



## J_S (Jan 7, 2010)

Even in CA, you cannot have anything written in pencil. As pointed out, the concern is that the examinee shall not be able to write anything pertaining to examination in the reference material. I believe this stipulation, along-with the 'everything bound' requirement, is common to all states, but better check with your board.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 9, 2010)

YaGoof said:


> Shaggy said:
> 
> 
> > chaocl said:
> ...


Answering my own question: as you can only use a pencil in the exam, if the markings are in ink they know you had to done them outside the test room.

Thank God they don't have that requirment in CO. I had a notebook full of worked problems in pencil (200 pages). There is no bloody way I was going to do that in pen or copy that book.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 11, 2010)

YaGoof said:


> Shaggy said:
> 
> 
> > chaocl said:
> ...


Yes, because they give you a pencil for the exam. You are not allowed to bring any writing materials into the exam. No erasers either. Therefore, if the notes were in ink, they were there before the exam started. If in pencil, you may have copied a problem into your reference.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 11, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> YaGoof said:
> 
> 
> > Shaggy said:
> ...


Thanks, but I already answered my own question. See one response above.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 13, 2010)

As recommended, check with your state board. Most if not all, require that the materials brought into the examination are bound. This could mean a 3- ring binder, folder w/binding, spiral binder, etc.

I didn't laminate my charts/graphics. I put them in binders and/or tabbed their locations in my references. It worked out fine. Laminated charts most likely will need to be bound also. I scribbled in pencil and ink on my notes and in books. But, before the exam, I either transcribed the penciled notes with ink...just in case.

Again, check with your state.


----------



## CaltransPEHopeful (Apr 3, 2010)

mepe_tn said:


> As recommended, check with your state board. Most if not all, require that the materials brought into the examination are bound. This could mean a 3- ring binder, folder w/binding, spiral binder, etc.
> I didn't laminate my charts/graphics. I put them in binders and/or tabbed their locations in my references. It worked out fine. Laminated charts most likely will need to be bound also. I scribbled in pencil and ink on my notes and in books. But, before the exam, I either transcribed the penciled notes with ink...just in case.
> 
> Again, check with your state.


So am I correct in assuming (judging from the thread content) that is not allowed to write on things you bring such as nomographs, Highway Capacity Manual Worksheets, etc. during the exam. For some reason I thought this was allowed in California.


----------

